# Hiring painters



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

This is a spin off of my other post

Its the time of year again to really ramp up the interveiw process and get painters back on ladders. So what is everyones criteria for hiring. I have always done a interview at my office and then take then to a small project and see what they have. I found that guys sure can talk when in the chair but when it come down to it few can paint, so that has been a good.. errr ok way to qualify employees. 

what is everyone else's stategy?


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

someone posted they have several doors of various styles in the shop they let them paint. Panels and louvered should be a good test...


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

thats a good idea


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Just give them a door....and see if they paint it right....then have a ladder
and make them cut.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

have them do more than that. It stinks to hire a painter just to find out that he refuses to work off ladderjacks or wets himself on an extension ladder.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Good advice..... today my guy (team leader) was sent to prime a small room that we sheetrocked last week....when I showed up he said the primer had
little cruds in it and he just painted anyways...the walls and ceiling look like sh*t...lots of little specs everywhere. I was working down the street, he could have called me and I would have strained it for him...or he could have 
taken the initiative and strained it himself. Now I got to sand and re-prime.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

I know that painting is a different business, but, my dad had an automotive shop for over 25 years. Had 3 of five mechanics for most of those years. When they worked on a car and did it wrong.. their whoops...they re-did the work over...at the base rate... "minimum wage" While they were paid at prime rate based when they were doing a job. Usually at about $15.00 per hour. He had few mistakes because of attitude or ignorance... 

Maybe you guys with crews need to think about that type strategy...
Letting them work at minimum wage rather that whatever your production rate is... Might make them think about what they are..or are not doing...

Manufacturing plants also do this.... When you are on a machine running "happyfaces" you make higher dollars.... When you are doing repairs of the happyfaces you make your base or minimum...


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Kelly Painting said:


> Good advice..... today my guy (team leader) was sent to prime a small room that we sheetrocked last week....when I showed up he said the primer had
> little cruds in it and he just painted anyways...the walls and ceiling look like sh*t...lots of little specs everywhere. I was working down the street, he could have called me and I would have strained it for him...or he could have
> taken the initiative and strained it himself. Now I got to sand and re-prime.


 
Thats the sh that drives me crazy. How can some people be that dumb?




Joewho said:


> have them do more than that. It stinks to hire a painter just to find out that he refuses to work off ladderjacks or wets himself on an extension ladder.


oh yeah and you have to love the "painters" who only want low work.


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> This is a spin off of my other post
> 
> Its the time of year again to really ramp up the interveiw process and get painters back on ladders. So what is everyones criteria for hiring. I have always done a interview at my office and then take then to a small project and see what they have. I found that guys sure can talk when in the chair but when it come down to it few can paint, so that has been a good.. errr ok way to qualify employees.
> 
> what is everyone else's stategy?


 
If you need painters put a card on the board in your local paint supplier. Tell him it's only a temporary position, so if he sucks, you can give him the bullet. Finally, never employ anyone over 5.2". Just in case you have to deck them.

paul


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

paulingrad said:


> Finally, never employ anyone over 5.2". Just in case you have to deck them.
> 
> paul


True Story:

One of the baddest guys I knew was a "little guy". He had eight brothers and was next to the youngest and wore glasses. Just one of those average unexpected, blend into the crowd types.
BUT..... When he asked somebody to hold his glasses. A can of Whoopa$$ was about to be opened. Saw it several times when I was younger. Never ceases to amaze me.:nerd:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

paulingrad said:


> If you need painters put a card on the board in your local paint supplier. Tell him it's only a temporary position, so if he sucks, you can give him the bullet. Finally, never employ anyone over 5.2". Just in case you have to deck them.
> 
> paul


 
good advice:thumbup:


----------



## ROSETHORN (Jan 16, 2012)

Joewho said:


> have them do more than that. It stinks to hire a painter just to find out that he refuses to work off ladderjacks or wets himself on an extension ladder.


hey im seeking employment just moved to gautier ms. have 15 years experience own spray rig etc. not afraid of heights have references was working for a builder and remodeler in clinton ms. hit me [email protected] aint skeered:whistling2:


----------



## ROSETHORN (Jan 16, 2012)

Kelly Painting said:


> Good advice..... today my guy (team leader) was sent to prime a small room that we sheetrocked last week....when I showed up he said the primer had
> little cruds in it and he just painted anyways...the walls and ceiling look like sh*t...lots of little specs everywhere. I was working down the street, he could have called me and I would have strained it for him...or he could have
> taken the initiative and strained it himself. Now I got to sand and re-prime.


hey i just moved to the area and have 15 years experience and i spray have own rig and references.:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Good advice..... today my guy (team leader) was sent to prime a small room that we sheetrocked last week....when I showed up he said the primer had
> little cruds in it and he just painted anyways...the walls and ceiling look like sh*t...lots of little specs everywhere. I was working down the street, he could have called me and I would have strained it for him...or he could have
> taken the initiative and strained it himself. Now I got to sand and re-prime.


This should not be your team leader.He obviously isn't a leader or this wouldn't even be in discussion. That's 1st year painter stuff right there.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I make all fill out and mail back a four page application. The purpose is to see if they can follow simple directions, willing to tell whom they worked for and what they were paid. It is amazing how many guys claim to make $400plus/day. I do not charge that per day including paint. I also use this to weed out the firemen and business owners that just want work to tide them over. I am not here to help them.
If they can follow the instructions and everything checks out, then I call them in for an interview. If they are late, they are out. If they repeat everything I have on my website telling me what I want to hear, they are out. If they are loud or looking for cash? Out. 
I show them my rules and ask if they have any problems before we go any further. if not, I do the same with a safety manuel. Last time 2 out of 60 applicants passed this part. Then I try them on an experienced crew and it is up to my crew leader to say if he is worth it.
It is amazing how many will not send back the application, not fill it in, call me on the phone or just show up for an interview. All will be disqualified. If you want a good employee, make them jump through hoops. It is your reputation after all.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> This should not be your team leader.He obviously isn't a leader or this wouldn't even be in discussion. That's 1st year painter stuff right there.


 he should be given a few days off to think about what he did wrong aand wasted your time and material.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> I know that painting is a different business, but, my dad had an automotive shop for over 25 years. Had 3 of five mechanics for most of those years. When they worked on a car and did it wrong.. their whoops...they re-did the work over...at the base rate... "minimum wage" While they were paid at prime rate based when they were doing a job. Usually at about $15.00 per hour. He had few mistakes because of attitude or ignorance...
> 
> Maybe you guys with crews need to think about that type strategy...
> Letting them work at minimum wage rather that whatever your production rate is... Might make them think about what they are..or are not doing...
> ...


This would never work. You do this to a man & whether you know it or not,he gets his money back. You can make a few mistakes and I will absorb it but if it's obvious you are a hindrance to production you gotta go.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This thread is four years old and stuff.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Never hire anyone for their painting skills (they should have some for the position you are hiring)
Hire the person.
Make sure you like that person pefore they go on the field.
In our case, if the employee doesn't "belong" the guys will make this clear. 
It would never work.

_4 years old? We are older and wiser now?_


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

And Kelly was in MA, not MS.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

i can tell if your a experienced in about 5 mins....just give them a cut pot and a brush and see how they put paint on a brush,or you can just ask the a few key questions,it dont take long really


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I always give them a window to paint before they get the window of opportunity.


----------



## AbsolutePaint (Dec 27, 2009)

George Z said:


> Never hire anyone for their painting skills (they should have some for the position you are hiring)
> Hire the person.
> Make sure you like that person pefore they go on the field.
> In our case, if the employee doesn't "belong" the guys will make this clear.
> ...


100% agree with this, I also pay a lot of attention on how fast a guy walks naturally. The skills can be taught but, I have never had a productive painter with a cool strut.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

AbsolutePaint said:


> 100% agree with this, I also pay a lot of attention on how fast a guy walks naturally. The skills can be taught but, I have never had a productive painter with a cool strut.


 Or Pants on the ground!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

When I was hiring painters, I'm not sure I'd consider someone who was a necro poster.

you'd tell him when to show up to a job, and he'd be four years late.

Do people READ thread dates ??????


----------



## snkd (Dec 29, 2011)

Always remember hire SLOWWWWW. Fire fast. I never get it right. I always try to fix the guy that will just never get it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

AbsolutePaint said:


> 100% agree with this, I also pay a lot of attention on how fast a guy walks naturally. The skills can be taught but, I have never had a productive painter with a cool strut.


Slow and mopey doesn't work for me either. Very good point to bring up. I'm a mover, point a to b and now. No doubt movers help with production rates and it helps to have guys working the same pace because it keeps the timing of simultaneous tasks in-check. Although, I would turn a cheek to slower walkers for someone dependable.

When I read your post I had a vision of a guy strutting up the driveway slow with his face in his phone, pausing every few steps to send a txt msg or the guy who sits across from you durning the interview checking his phone.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

another quick way to tell is,set up a 16 or 20 extension and have them climb it with cut pot in hand...a painter will go right up if he goes up one rung at a time, i tell him to "have a nice day"


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> another quick way to tell is,set up a 16 or 20 extension and have them climb it with cut pot in hand...a painter will go right up if he goes up one rung at a time, i tell him to "have a nice day"


Don't you just hate that one rung at a time thing?. My last hiring blitz I promised each guy 1 full day on the job with me. Holey crap some of em drove me almost crazy! One fella bragged all morning about working in China for two years, on bamboo staging over 100 feet high:whistling2:, when I got him to cut in the walls in a stairwell he looked like a scared cat up a tree -both hands wrapped around the ladder, one rung at a time, he didn't want to let go of the ladder ( 3-way) to use the brush. He was only 5' off the damn floor and was terrified!:blink:. Another guy turned out to be color blind ! I was never so glad to see a fella go down the road at the end of the day!


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> When I was hiring painters, I'm not sure I'd consider someone who was a necro poster.
> 
> you'd tell him when to show up to a job, and he'd be four years late.
> 
> Do people READ thread dates ??????


 Honestly, no. It was new to me.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Don't you just hate that one rung at a time thing?. My last hiring blitz I promised each guy 1 full day on the job with me. Holey crap some of em drove me almost crazy! One fella bragged all morning about working in China for two years, on bamboo staging over 100 feet high:whistling2:, when I got him to cut in the walls in a stairwell he looked like a scared cat up a tree -both hands wrapped around the ladder, one rung at a time, he didn't want to let go of the ladder ( 3-way) to use the brush. He was only 5' off the damn floor and was terrified!:blink:. Another guy turned out to be color blind ! I was never so glad to see a fella go down the road at the end of the day!


lol you deserve a medal for that....i can weed out most over the phone with a few key questions but every now and again one will say the right things over the phone, then they show up the next day and they are gone by break time...i cant put up with no sh1t like a full day  that would drive me crazy


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

cell phones do it for me! i have randomly called my guy up when im not on the job to see if i get an engaged tone, i better not get an engaged tone unless its lunch time!!! worse is texting!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> When I was hiring painters, I'm not sure I'd consider someone who was a necro poster.
> 
> you'd tell him when to show up to a job, and he'd be four years late.
> 
> Do people READ thread dates ??????


I did, but still responded.
I suppose if it isn't locked and there is still interest, it's ok to do that?
Or is it?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Of course not George. This is the site where we yell at noobs for not using the search function and then we yell at them for using the search function and then responding to the results they find. I would think you would have this figured out by now.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I love these threads.
I think they are great, wirh a retro feel to them.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The only embarrassing thing is when someone pulls up a stupid question we asked when we were noobs.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> The only embarrassing thing is when someone pulls up a stupid question we asked when we were noobs.


Or some immature post from the past, not that I ever...
:whistling2:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Maybe some moderator with lots of time on his hand (said *his*)
can find the first posts of some of the regulars here.
Scott's and NEPS first?
A lot of us migrated from Contractor talk.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This thread is four years old and stuff.


And stuff.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't resist the urge to post. I have been trying to hire another painter for the past two weeks.

8 resumes, 200 dollars spent

Only got 1 Painter...... from Algeria - actually still lives there

Another said he painted 3 bedrooms!

All there rest are non painters, one guy asked in email for only 4 months of full time employment! 

In Nova Scotia there are very few hours required to work before you qualify for a year of unemployment. It sickens me that there are so many able body people looking to ride out this system. There is a large seasonal fishing season where 2 months of work qualify you for 10 months of paid unemployment. Then we get to compete with 20 hour cash guys for 10 months!

I am sure Scotiadawg will pipe in here - but I have ZERO tolerance for this.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

dyneser said:


> cell phones do it for me! i have randomly called my guy up when im not on the job to see if i get an engaged tone, i better not get an engaged tone unless its lunch time!!! worse is texting!


Hate that texting thing too. Had a guy a few years ago who "liked" to work in his own room alone. I soon discovered he had his cell on mute and was texting/calling his GF. What tripped him up was he somehow turned his cell on speakerphone and I was standing outside the door he was working on - his GF was giving him hell for not leaving her $$ that morning.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Can't resist the urge to post. I have been trying to hire another painter for the past two weeks.
> 
> 8 resumes, 200 dollars spent
> 
> ...


That is a HUGE peeve for me as well!:thumbsup: The EI system here sucks the big one and people have been so ingrained with the notion of only working enough hours for EI that it's become a kind of perceived _right_. I think it's kind of a generational thing and goes hand in hand with Social Assistance (welfare). I don't understand the different rules for fishing and forestry workers either, if a fisherman works 3 days a week he puts in for a full week ! I know its very hard dangerous work but still ! one good thing about EI now is that if someone quits for no good reason or is fired he/she has a more difficult time to qualify for EI. I know that a guy who worked for me a few years ago quit and the EI folks called and asked why. He was a looooong time geting his *benefits*:whistling2:. It's mind-numbing trying to find good help and I feel your pain brother !


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a guy work for me for 2 months and 1 week. I didn't need him anymore and he was able to collect for a period of time

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> i can tell if your a experienced in about 5 mins....just give them a cut pot and a brush and see how they put paint on a brush,or you can just ask the a few key questions,it dont take long really


 Isn't there more to a good employee than the ability to swing a brush?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

any you guys ever fire someone and regreat it???

Everytme I have ever fired someone, I look back and say man I should of done that a lot sooner.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a guy that left September 23rd. No notice, no courtesy. Right when I got the child support garnishment. He was on staff for 7 weeks. he was a good worker and was ready to send him for RRP training and an automatic raise that goes along with passing the test.
2 weeks ago, I received a notice he put in for unemployment. I protested. He flat left me during the busy season and did not return 6 phone calls. Abandonement. Yesterday, I received a letter mailed Jan. 10th that said I had to respond within 7 calendar days stating my position. He claimed he left due to lack of work. I sent copies of my payroll logs along with the rebuttal letter. I also sent the ad for painters I placed on Craigs list after he abandoned his job and the I-9 for the man hired to replace him 3 weeks later. The system is so skewed against the employer. What if I was closed tuesday for a long weeked after MLK? I'd lose. I am going to fight this to the end.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> any you guys ever fire someone and regreat it???
> 
> Everytme I have ever fired someone, I look back and say man I should of done that a lot sooner.


 No, I like those people that say it is never easy. Believe me, If you screw me in any way, not only is it easy, but also enjoyable knowing I have removed a cancer from my business.


----------



## Gproinc (Aug 22, 2011)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> I have a guy that left September 23rd. No notice, no courtesy. Right when I got the child support garnishment. He was on staff for 7 weeks. he was a good worker and was ready to send him for RRP training and an automatic raise that goes along with passing the test.
> 2 weeks ago, I received a notice he put in for unemployment. I protested. He flat left me during the busy season and did not return 6 phone calls. Abandonement. Yesterday, I received a letter mailed Jan. 10th that said I had to respond within 7 calendar days stating my position. He claimed he left due to lack of work. I sent copies of my payroll logs along with the rebuttal letter. I also sent the ad for painters I placed on Craigs list after he abandoned his job and the I-9 for the man hired to replace him 3 weeks later. The system is so skewed against the employer. What if I was closed tuesday for a long weeked after MLK? I'd lose. I am going to fight this to the end.


I had to fire a guy the week of christmas for trying to steal work. The best part was that i hired him from the salvation army. A homeless guy that needed work more than most. When i confronted him he changed his story twice in the same sentence. Then he filed for unemployment. Im with you LEE i will fight it to the bitter end. 

Do you know of harbor paint? I worked there for a few years.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I know Mark very well. I just sent a friend to him as a client. I don't work for friends.


----------



## aaapaintingcolorado (Dec 17, 2011)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> I make all fill out and mail back a four page application. The purpose is to see if they can follow simple directions, willing to tell whom they worked for and what they were paid. It is amazing how many guys claim to make $400plus/day. I do not charge that per day including paint. I also use this to weed out the firemen and business owners that just want work to tide them over. I am not here to help them.
> If they can follow the instructions and everything checks out, then I call them in for an interview. If they are late, they are out. If they repeat everything I have on my website telling me what I want to hear, they are out. If they are loud or looking for cash? Out.
> I show them my rules and ask if they have any problems before we go any further. if not, I do the same with a safety manuel. Last time 2 out of 60 applicants passed this part. Then I try them on an experienced crew and it is up to my crew leader to say if he is worth it.
> It is amazing how many will not send back the application, not fill it in, call me on the phone or just show up for an interview. All will be disqualified. If you want a good employee, make them jump through hoops. It is your reputation after all.


Working for you would suck.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

That is why my average employee has been with me for 7 years. I proudly had 4 men retire last year after 20 plus years. It only sucks for those looking for a free ride.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

aaapaintingcolorado said:


> Working for you would suck.


*WTF* ?????


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Because I do "hands-on" work, I guess everyone thinks I'd be a great guy to work for.

Examples: _My friend just got out of drug rehab and you'd be a good person to help him out.

My nephew dropped out of school and is now 19. He really needs some good experience and likes to work with his hands. Would you give him a call and try him for a week or so? He would be a great worker...

A buddy of mine just moved to town and is looking for work..._

I believe in helping others. I have been blessed all my life, but hard work was included, and I want to add more tax payers to the system, but so far, none of these guys has lasted or been worth a hoot.

Ever notice how guys have all kinds of reasons why they are out of work, but it's never their fault? I'd rather hear them say they just got tired of doing whatever they were doing and are looking to change careers or something.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Many people do not realize that painting is a tough and physical business. Lazy people cannot last.
My dad hung wallpaper for over 40 years. Today he underwent the first of 2 knee replacements. All the years going up and down ladders and putting pressure on his knees while cutting in paper to baseboards have destroyed him.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> any you guys ever fire someone and regreat it???
> 
> Everytme I have ever fired someone, I look back and say man I should of done that a lot sooner.


I've done that a few times. Used to be a real sucker for a hard luck story and I always wanted to think the best of my employees, to the point it really began to hurt my business, then I put the binders on:thumbsup:. I kept one guy a month longer than I should have because he actually was really trying hard to do a good job, unfortunately he just couldn't get it together.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

As a small owner operator, and unless your running a family business where your son, brother, or father is either a partner or employee, I say good luck finding anyone over 35 years old that fits the criteria many contractors on this forum expect from a hire. I mean most guys and gals who are good painters and been in it for awhile are just like you all. They become their own boss, start a painting business, and complain about finding good help. 

That is unless these thirtysomethings are employed by a government agency, work for a large union shop that stays busy, or they work for a VERY successful painting contractor that can provide benefits comparable to the previous examples. Then there is no reason to assume all the stress, responsibilities, and the unkowns of owning a painting company.


----------



## AbsolutePaint (Dec 27, 2009)

CApainter said:


> As a small owner operator, and unless your running a family business where your son, brother, or father is either a partner or employee, I say good luck finding anyone over 35 years old that fits the criteria many contractors on this forum expect from a hire. I mean most guys and gals who are good painters and been in it for awhile are just like you all. They become their own boss, start a painting business, and complain about finding good help.
> 
> That is unless these thirtysomethings are employed by a government agency, work for a large union shop that stays busy, or they work for a VERY successful painting contractor that can provide benefits comparable to the previous examples. Then there is no reason to assume all the stress, responsibilities, and the unkowns of owning a painting company.


This is why I think honesty, hustle and dependability are most important along with basic painting skills, I have been through a lot of guys trying to find "me" but realize that no one is going to care as much as I do about my business. Its best to find people who make the homeowners feel comfortable and work to improve on whatever weaknesses the painter has.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> I've done that a few times. Used to be a real sucker for a hard luck story and I always wanted to think the best of my employees, to the point it really began to hurt my business, then I put the binders on:thumbsup:. I kept one guy a month longer than I should have because he actually was really trying hard to do a good job, unfortunately he just couldn't get it together.


Yep. Always swore I would never be like some of the a-hole bosses I had.

Well, that changed


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Hired help is suppose to be making you money ,not the opposite.If your losing money it time for a reality check.I had a painter I had hired for a summer once, and I do me once, on an exterior paint and he disappered inside and was inside for quite along length of time so I dropped what I was doing went inside and he was standing at the kitchen sink washing the homeowners dirty dishes.Needless to say he took both of us to the cleaners that day!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> Many people do not realize that painting is a tough and physical business. Lazy people cannot last.
> My dad hung wallpaper for over 40 years. Today he underwent the first of 2 knee replacements. All the years going up and down ladders and putting pressure on his knees while cutting in paper to baseboards have destroyed him.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I doubt it destroyed him. His knees, yes, but he probably enjoyed those 40 years


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> Isn't there more to a good employee than the ability to swing a brush?


thats just the first thing i look for,most of the time if they know how to handle a brush they know enough to fit in some where on a job then i can grab them to roll a room and if that goes well i will move them on to other things......as far as spraying goes thats a whole different story


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Lee Decorating Corp. said:
> 
> 
> > Many people do not realize that painting is a tough and physical business. Lazy people cannot last.
> ...


----------



## Gproinc (Aug 22, 2011)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> I know Mark very well. I just sent a friend to him as a client. I don't work for friends.


I learned a lot from him. That should be a policy we all learn to adopt. It always ends up being free when it comes to friends.


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

I just ask them to open a can of paint. With this one seemingly simple task i can tell who is full of **** and who isnt


----------

